# Anyone know whats running at pensacola beach pier



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

My daughter wants to go and I have never been there. I want her to catch something. Any advice on what to target and what baits would be great. I have some cut squid, cigar minnows,gulp shrimp and various artificial baits on hand.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

All of those will work, for reds, blues, flounder, kings if you use the cigs right. Try gold spoons and gotchas for spanish, blues, and kings as well. Make sure to use wire or heavy floro/mono for those toothy ones. Check out my.calendars.net/pensacolafishing. Its my fishing calendar and you can see whats been caught where lately, be sure to post your catch on there if you're lucky


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

right now there are a ton of spanish to be caught, any type of lure that is shiny will work, also there are a bunch of whiting in the surf, cut shrimp works good for them


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Bonita are there also. Its pretty awesome to see how fast those guys can swim. I caught 7 spanish the other day on a silver gotcha with a orange head.


----------

